# Can Gerd cause an uncomfortable /full feeling in solar plexus?



## SaySayNuggett (Mar 16, 2017)

Since around 2am my solar plexus has felt so uncomfortable. It doesn't hurt, but it feels bloated/full and just uncomfortable. Also gave been dealing with nausea on and off.

Before this happened, I think I had normal GERD because it burned all up into my throat and I took a pepcid for it.


----------



## Ms. Gus (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi -- I have GERD and experience the same thing -- I just didn't know what the term solar plexus was until I looked it up. For me it's like my stomach area is "suffocating" and my breathing is not quite right -- off a bit. So maybe it can? I'm bumping up my appointment to the gastro and will ask about this. I'm also being treated for IBS-C and it just seems to be getting worse and now I'm missing work because I'm so miserable.


----------

